# I drive by military air.....This is a build thread.



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Well I dont drive it yet...this is my build thread so im hoping shortly that statement will be true. I recently picked up the MKV airlift slam kit with manual management from ECS tuning...awesome price and should be pretty easy for a first time air noob to install at home. I had a kid last week so time is critical and I just couldnt justify spending gobs of money on the suspension setup as I just bought my wheels recently and they were not *cheap!*. So when I saw the pricing for the manual air lift kits and saw how nice everyone was saying their stuff was I figured why the hell not...I may regret not saving up and doing it big the first time but this is how I learn..
This is all taking place at Spangdahlem Germany im stationed here with the Air force have been in 6 years so far and 3 years of it has been here in Germany. I recently got approved for an extension giving me until 2014 to live here...I could not be happier..thats 7 years of my life in Germany.
So here is the rundown. I will post pics of the install and everything as it goes along right now its all just a bunch of dreams sitting in my basement. 
Car is a 2009 united grey GTI
Stage 2+ APR flash and ebay catless downpipe.
Minor exterior mods include badgless grill smoked mirrors and sidemarkers. Working on finding a place to do my hood notch fill for a decent price...nothing extreme bodywise yet...maybe in time.
My wheels are my pride and joy...I saw them on RBwheels last year and had to get them...They are Work Equip M1's (mesh) redrilled from 5x114 to 5x112. I just found out they are in the 2010 Ultimate wheel and tire guide listed in the rare section








They are 18x9 in the front et 38 and 18x10 rear et 32. Tires will be 205/40/18 and 215/40/18 respectively yoko s-drives.
I have to drive 1hr to belgium to get a guy to mount these...Germany is not as stretch friendly as you would imagine for being the *creators of stretch* What they consider stretch and we Americans consider stretch are two very different things







But since Im not bound to the TUV I can get by it..
Here is a few pics of the wheels and some of the airlift setup...
















*switches*








pardon the dust...and the emblem (thanks dr. fraser) ..well its hard to explain just know its a hop grenade and that I love beer...I mean really love beer..I brew my own and its the only way I can legally bring my two loves *cars and beer* together without being dishonorably discharged from the Air force.

































Now for the nasty part..I know that my car is extremely dirty it had snowed that weekend when I test fit these wheels and im ashamed but its the only shot that I have showing the fitment and why I know this is going to rock when it all comes together...
Front fitment
















Rear fitment...again i apologize for the salty dusty car...

































So Im planning on doing the install after the parents leave town from visting the baby...I could really use any advice and/or help on it since there is basically nobody in this area familiar with air ride installs unless I drive to bullock style and pay an arm and a leg. 
Basically any tips that someone might not think about for their first install I would really appreciate it..

_Modified by Residentevol at 1:29 PM 3-21-2010_

_Modified by Residentevol at 1:30 PM 3-21-2010_

_Modified by Residentevol at 1:32 PM 3-21-2010_


_Modified by Residentevol at 2:22 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

In to see how this turns out, interested in the same kit. Once done can u please make a vid so we can see how slow/fast the fill and dump is on the manual switches? Thanks! cant wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (guilford32)*

absolutely...Im willing to be the guinea pig here...
and thanks


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Residentevol)*

watching.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

in for this one. love those wheels dude, theyll look great on that car. plus bump for another service member. im in the army (5 1/2 years now) currently in iraq on my 5th tour. Also lived in Germany (my Dad was a Marine) when i was in high school. Good luck on the install man. cant wait to see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

This looks promising. Did you get the regular or XL bags?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

Thanks for the kind words man....When I deployed to Iraq and met up and talked with some of the Army cats there I will never complain about a damn thing again knowing what I do vs what they did.
But moving on I should have tires mounted next week and there will prob be a good week or two delay in updates due to the family coming into town.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Residentevol)*

Wheels look amazing!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I just got back into my build after 8 months of being Mr. Mom. Good luck with your build.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

watching


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This looks promising. Did you get the regular or XL bags?

ecs said these are the xl's.
Thanks for all the kind words everyone.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Residentevol)*

Those are the XL's, and I am watching this thread. CLOSELY!!!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Wheels are dope as hell man.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

liking the wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif will be watching for finished product


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta11J)*

thanks guys I promise this is going to get done soon I just have a ton going on right now so bare with me! BTW I need to send thanks out to DrFraser Crane (his name on vortex here) He is the one that designed the custom decals for me and he is actually redoing some up because I didnt think the gloss black decal looked right in the center of the wheel so he is making some more up in matte black..If anyone needs any stickers made this man was extremely helpful....
Does anyone have any ideas on how to make this setup partially hidden and still keep the spare tire or do I need to just forget that dream...


_Modified by Residentevol at 10:39 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

watching.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_watching.









creepily from a van with blinds over the windows?


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

In for the build.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Residentevol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_
creepily from a van with blinds over the windows?

with candy too.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

ooo candy?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*

and an update
tires are mounted...dude in Belgium looked like he did this everyday..no cheetah or brake fluid needed









215/40/18 on 18x10...w/ yoko s-drives.
























and the 205/40/18 on 18x9 again yoko s-drives (to those that said they dont stretch
















and here is the group shot...you can see if you look closely I still have two wheels to paint the inner barrel black...it just looks wrong silver.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

so dope now i know I want 215/40 on my 10's


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








watching


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this would look sick on those wheels !!!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nap83)*

this car is going to look dope. cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rubAdubDUB01)*

watching.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yes.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Making some progress. Talked to Notabora for a bit and got a lot of really good information / ideas. He has made up my mind that I will be going to a 8 valve setup and a better switch box eventually but for now Im going to stick to what my kit offers just due to the time I have being on leave to work on it and I want this thing done now....Yes I will regret it in the future after doing all of this work just to tear into and change it again but to me that is more than half the fun.
Anyways found a spot that will not be damaging to the car if I reverse it for installing the switches. Under the arm rest on the Mkv there is a spot to hold credit cards and what not. I have NEVER used it so Im not going to miss not having that tiny space of storage. Here is a pic of what im talking about. Im going to have to jimmy some sort of material to hold it in place because I will not be screwing this in...like I said as less permanent as possible for this
























pulled the rear seats to gain easy access to the carpet....Just trying to make everything as easy as possible when it comes to install day..HOPEFULLY this weekend. I dont have a strut spreader tool but I'll do everything I can to get it out!
When I pulled the center console apart there was duct tape on the spring for the arm rest...WTF VW! Just kidding I just thought it was funny that there is already duct tape installed on the car....Makes me miss my Mk1.









I also assembled the tank got teflon paste on all of the threads. I used the power of zeus and a thousand monkies to tighten these things on so if there are any leaks im going to be pissed.
On a side note my job in the Air force is aircraft fuel systems repair and finding and fixing fuel leaks on fighter jets is my bread and butter...I dare this car to leak some air









When I run the air lines under the carpet and up into the arm rest I will probably be routing the individual tubes through a slightly larger piece of fuel hose to protect it. No chaffing allowed. There may be a bit of bulkyness to the carpet in the back seat but fak it..

I have a question for you guys that have mounted the tanks standing upright in a wooden frame. How are you securing the tank so that it doesnt move at all? I dont really want to use self tapping bolts into the car so Im just trying to figure out how this is normally done.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Residentevol)*

For your switches, can it be mounted in a box? Like an electrical switch box?
For your tank question, I'm putting velcro underneath. Two reasons I'm using velcro is: 1) not permanent and 2) sound dampener(more for my component box).


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

sure it could but where would I keep it so that its not a big ugly box flopping around? I thought of that as well just running one single air line in and putting all the splitters into the box and just running the 4 lines back out making a total of 5 lines instead of 8!!!
Velcro sounds like a good idea but do you think that is really going to keep it secure in case of sudden braking or godforbid and accident?


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Residentevol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_sure it could but where would I keep it so that its not a big ugly box flopping around?

Yes like what the electrical swith box guys are doing. Just leave it hanging around the e-brake. But the wires are more flexible, so they're able to flex it and hide it in the arm rest.

_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_I thought of that as well just running one single air line in and putting all the splitters into the box and just running the 4 lines back out making a total of 5 lines instead of 8!!!

Yes maybe run a manifold underneath the switches to reduce all the tubing.

_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_Velcro sounds like a good idea but do you think that is really going to keep it secure in case of sudden braking or godforbid and accident?

IMO no, not by itself. That's why I'm going to use my MKV OEM cargo net, in hopes of keeping everything a little bit more secure in those situations. I have two boys and I drive them around, so safety first.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

good call...I like the cargo net.


----------



## -patrick- (Apr 4, 2009)

interesting. i will be watching this one.


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (-patrick-)*

lovin those wheels! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (dj givv)*

id go with 205/40 on the 10's


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (Skin88)*








your crazy dude...215/40 is enough stretch for me. And they are already mounted as shown above so too late now anyway


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*FV-QR*

No pics up yet to busy slamming my fingers and cursing the vw gods yesterday to snap any. But we got the front left bag and strut in. I could not find a strut spreader and I didnt take the axle out so it made it WAY harder than it needed to be. But we got all of it down so today so should be a breeze compared to yesterday.
Im also an idiot for some reason I thought I could run the air lines to my gauge pod up through my a/c heater ducting. Well yeah they will go up there but you cant change the flow from face to defrost and what not....That was just a dumb move but I will work it out I may be able to run the lines up alongside the ducts.
My gauge pod is the staggered one from ECS that gets rid of that vent on top of the dash. thats why I needed it to run up that way.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Residentevol)*

question.
When you wire the compressor is there any 12v switched that I can hit in the trunk? Or do I need to run the wire all the way to the front and tap into a fuse. 
If its the fuse what are the MKV guys using for 12v switched??


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Residentevol)*

You should use a relay. I imagine the pumps take some serious amperage so it would be best to run a thicker power line to them, say 14-10ga. This way you dont run your main power through your console and whatnot.....it allows you to use low power to switch the main power to the pumps. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dj givv)*

Finished installing the bags today still gotta run my lines and wiring for my gauges and compressor. Need to figure out what relay to tap into any ideas? I had a hell of a time today because I stripped the bolt that holds the strut to the wheel bearing housing. I had the suspension compressed with a Jack and some wood and while I was tightening it the Jack slipped and destroyed the threads inside. Had to rethread to a more coarse thread and use a different bolt which is much harder to do in Germany. Can't just run to home depot!


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_
Does anyone have any ideas on how to make this setup partially hidden and still keep the spare tire or do I need to just forget that dream...


It is possible, check out this guy's build. There are a few pics of the set up, looks good imo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*

^Thanks for the link that actually helped a lot.
So here she is dirty from the garage and still rolling on winter steel.
No notch yet and for some reason I followed the directions and left the orange bumpstop and dustshield on the back. Gonna cut those off here shortly to bring it down.
hood notch still not done one thing at a time
















you can kind of see the gauges chilling out on the dash...I was working at my friends house in his garage and I had to pack up and get out of there it was just to much traveling back and forth thats why the interior is not finished yet.
Dont mind the shoes..








still got way more to go before I tuck 16's haha
















Well thats it for now.


----------



## LuftRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (LuftRabbit)*

Good job! Any hatch shots and how did you run your air lines?


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: (Aloha-boy)*

Sick man looks good. How was the install as far as bolting in the bags and stuff. Any cutting?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (insert clever name)*

More cutting than I wanted to do but it's all good I dont think I'll ever want to go back to stock after driving around in this thing all day...Totally smooth!
No hatch shots yet the trunk is not yet setup its completely ghetto and temporary right now...just had to get out of the garage and bring it home!
I am going to snap some good pics of bags installed and how I ran the lines it was just that I was doing this by myself and I think I was pushing the limit as to how much I worked on it while the wife was at home with the baby. So no time to stop and take pics...
My lines are running under my rear seat and into the center console via the hump in between the seats. That way nobody has to step on them when the rare occasion that I have people back there. If I would have followed the instructions I would have never had enough air line I was sort of forced to take drastic measures when it came to the front two bags. I didnt have enough to run from the switches back to the hatch and out to the front so a "passage" way was made under the carpet in the back seats on both sides. The rear line for the right rear runs out of the plastic grommet where a wiring harness comes through. And I made a hole on the exact same spot on the other for the left rear.
As far as cutting and grinding I had to completely remove the upper and lower spring perches for the rear springs. So going back to stock could prove to be tricky...
More info to come!


----------



## LuftRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks even better in person. I like how it was out front for everyone to see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (LuftRabbit)*

hah...you saw that huh? People are going to drive by trying to figure out why someone parked a broken car by the wing building.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (Residentevol)*

Im trying to get an answer on something....Its hard because of the time difference between Germany and the states to get someone on the phone...
For those that have put this kit together when you put the rears together where did you put the small metal sleeve? The reason im asking is that my rear doesnt go up as high as I have seen others...Its barely up to stock height and the pics I've seen have gone rediculously high...I would like to have that option


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (Residentevol)*

Brought the rear down some more...no more bumpstops







Amazing how much those were getting in the way.
I also got my frame in my hatch layed out so the carpet should be layed in tomorrow. The tank is sitting higher than I wanted but to keep my spare tire I have to sacrifice some. Dorbritz sent me some perfect matching carpet that I'm going to use to bring up onto the tank to hide some of it. The compresser is sitting behind the tank and I have it mounted ontop of some carpeted wood and some of that cheap rubber matting that you lay inside of silverware drawers. Underneath of that I am laying out some roofing asphalt tape that i picked up from a German hardware store..Same deal as the peel & seal stuff....No smell to it at all we shall see when it heats up back there...
Anywhere here are some pics..
These are just quick shots sorry for the quality.








These damn tires are holding me up...

























And the business...Im going to redo some of these electrical connections...Not happy with the job I did. Still going to work out a way to keep the tank from moving forwards/backwards. But I think im just going to run some zipties or safetywire into the wooden frame to keep it planted. The way I cut the wood there is no way that tank is moving side to side that stuff is in there tiiiight.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (Residentevol)*

Like I said in your other thread, I love the woodwork! A lot of usable space!


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (Aloha-boy)*

Very nice stretch


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (Teebo,yo)*

Just got off of a 12 hour shift 6pm to 6am it was a foggy morning so I decided to snap a few pics on the side of the road.
I hope you enjoy...please give criticism on photos if you can Im trying to finally learn my D60..This is all with my kit lens and tripod nothing fancy and no post processing..I shot in RAW so if you have any ideas on what to do to make them snap a bit more than by all means rip into me.
Anyway here are the pics








dont say it..the notch will make this thing so much cleaner...Its coming just gotta save up a bit (spending way to much lately!)
















The grill smiley is just primer..yeah you read it right primer...I was going to paint it grey but the primer looked so good I left it
































I really need a level on my tripod I realize how crooked some of these are...the ground was not very flat either in my defense...








Da butte
























Thanks DrFraserCrane for the vinyl stickers these things came out perfect..the matte black version looks wayyyy better IMO.








This one got really washed out but I was exhausted and couldnt go on anymore...but you can see the residue from where the fender had some tire for lunch..Omnomnom 









Alright so there she is as of now...I have a lot of work to do to make it all the way I want it..Im thinking -2 camber in the rears to make it sit a bit lower..Perhaps a tinnnnny pull but nothing major and the fronts just need to be rolled and maybe a tad of fender liner cutting.
Questions/concerns/comments...I dont want to hear them I'm tired and I put a lot of work into this car so far so keep your negative crap out


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah I want more stretch than that too and I'm gonna get 215/40 on a 10 Looks so good.. can't wait to see them mounted







I might get 215/35 instead.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

holy crap!!!!! Thats insane! sorry didn't even look at the second page.. Looks so good love how the rear looks







some camber should be great. super easy to dial it in on mk5's from what I hear. I love the stretch and stance


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

Thanks man...I love how it sits as well..I dont think that wheel tuckage is in my future for the fronts the clearance to strut is so close that I think when I air out the wheel touches the bottom lip of the bag...I cant freaking tell because there is no room to look.


----------



## BigBang (Sep 23, 2009)

To OP: Why aren't you allowed to drink, your only stationed their, not in war. That is at least what you said.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

BigBang said:


> To OP: Why aren't you allowed to drink, your only stationed their, not in war. That is at least what you said.


 He said he can't drink and drive... Not sure how THAT'S what you pulled out of this build. 

Looking baller dude :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

BN Army grenades? Fellow homebrewer?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

lol love how 9 month old threads get brought back by little questions


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

hello, I want to see a video up and down, I need to know the time it takes the valves paddle


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha didn't even realize how old it is. Why would someone bump it up with that question? 

Either way, :beer: for this guy.


----------

